# carburator



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

hi,

the carb on a weed trimmer Y28 has no adjustable screw for the low and high speed, however the model Y31 by yardmachine has an adjustable carburator. if I order a new carb for a Y31 will it have the 2 adjusting screws. I wounder because of the EPA law:drunk:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

eklips99 said:


> hi,
> 
> the carb on a weed trimmer Y28 has no adjustable screw for the low and high speed, however the model Y31 by yardmachine has an adjustable carburator. if I order a new carb for a Y31 will it have the 2 adjusting screws. I wounder because of the EPA law:drunk:


Look at the carb, it is probably a Zama or Walbro there are model and series numbers on the carbs, check their websites to find the info you are looking for, agter you get to the site select the Service/Aftermarket tab. Have a good one. Geo

www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## Jack Schneider (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I am Jack and semi retired, residing in Portland, Oregon. I have a two cycle Troy Built weed eater that is stopping after about 15 seconds or accelerating for the same amount of time. I have changed the spark plug, cleaned muffler and filter and changed the gas mixture. It still does the same thing. I do not know how to adjust the carburetor and wanted to try to fix it myself before going to a service technician. Any ideas, thanks, Jack


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Jack Schneider said:


> Hi, I am Jack and semi retired, residing in Portland, Oregon. I have a two cycle Troy Built weed eater that is stopping after about 15 seconds or accelerating for the same amount of time. I have changed the spark plug, cleaned muffler and filter and changed the gas mixture. It still does the same thing. I do not know how to adjust the carburetor and wanted to try to fix it myself before going to a service technician. Any ideas, thanks, Jack


This thread belongs to eklips99, could you start your own thread?, as his problem is probably some different than yours,
thanks,


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

One of the things we now have to take into question when a machine comes in because it won't run or does what I call a short run of starting but not staying running is ethanol in the gas. we just started selling a using a ethanol stabilizer with great results. I am not going to push product names, but that is something to take into consideration.

Most of the companies are now stating in the warranty that if the fuel contains a higher than 10% mix...it voids any warranties. Here is what is happening....when allowed to sit, the ethanol will actually separate from the gas and settle to the bottom of the tank or gas can. On most machines...the fuel is drawn from the bottom or the filter in the weed-eaters case sits on the bottom of the tank and draws straight ethanol into the carburetor.

Ethanol is highly corrosive and will start to eat away at the carb and gaskets. The easy fix is to shake the can or machine prior to using it or use the additive to keep it from separating in the first place. Hope this might be of some useful info to some of you out there.


----------

